# Pizza



## LowRent (Dec 29, 2006)

I did this last nite on the 22.5 kettle. Used a mounded over Weber chimney of lump. Once rocket hot, distributed around the circumference of the kettle charcoal grate. Placed pizza stone in center of grilling grate. Cloverd with lid for 15 minutes. After 15 minutes, baked pies--1 at a time, of course.

As always made dough & sauce from scratch. Can give recipe if wanted.

Made two pies. Here's one (sorry about the image softness--these were shot hand held in available nite time kitchen light):









All images shot ISO 1600 with wide open aperture (which varied with focal length)


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Dec 29, 2006)

Looks awesome !


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Dec 29, 2006)

Man that looks great Low Rent. Making me hungry right now!


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 29, 2006)

Nice pie!


----------



## LowRent (Dec 29, 2006)

Thanks. This was my first run at it too. It'll only get better. This is a vastly superior way to doing pizza unless you have one of them pricey Viking ovens that can go to 800*.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Dec 29, 2006)

nice lookin pizza.... :P


----------



## Cliff H. (Dec 29, 2006)

Very Nice.  All recipes are welcome.


----------



## john a (Dec 29, 2006)

It's lunch time, send one my way.


----------



## DATsBBQ (Dec 29, 2006)

low rent wrote: 





> Thanks. This was my first run at it too. It'll only get better. This is a vastly superior way to doing pizza unless you have one of them pricey Viking ovens that can go to 800*



Foget the expensive Viking.

http://www.primogrill.com/  Click Recipe, Click Pizza. If's a Flashpage, so no direct link.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 29, 2006)

looks great!  How about that sauce recipe?


----------



## LowRent (Dec 29, 2006)

oct_97 said:
			
		

> It's lunch time, send one my way.



Did you say something about lunch today?


----------



## LowRent (Dec 29, 2006)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> Very Nice.  All recipes are welcome.



I'm watching my 1 & 2 year old today. It's a miracle I've been able to post what I have. So, the recipes will be posted tonite or tomorrow.


----------



## dledmo (Dec 30, 2006)

How hot did the grill get?  The pie looks great, how did the crust turn out?  I have done mini deep dish pizzas using pie plates in the oven and those have been good, even with crappy store bought dough.  I only have a gas grill and am curious how well a charcoal grill perfoms.


----------



## LowRent (Jan 2, 2007)

Ingredients:

230 g water
1 t salt
1 t sugar
360 g high gluten flour (I used King Arthur Sir Lancelot--good luck finding it)
1 t IDY = Instant Dry Yeast (I used SAF brand)

Combine first three ingredients in mixer bowl. Mix 'til salt & sugar disolved before adding approximately 1/3 of the flour. When flour has been incorporated add the IDY. Immediately add another 1/3 of the flour. Mix 'til incorporated. Add final amount of flour. Once dough comes together kneed for 7 minutes. Cover dough ball and let rise in mixing bowl for about 1 hour. Punch dough down. Divide in half. Lightly oil (I use spray) two bowls. Place dough balls in bowls & cover airtight. Place in fridge for 24 hours. Take dough out an hour before you plan to work with it.


----------



## LowRent (Jan 2, 2007)

dledmo said:
			
		

> How hot did the grill get?  The pie looks great, how did the crust turn out?  I have done mini deep dish pizzas using pie plates in the oven and those have been good, even with crappy store bought dough.  I only have a gas grill and am curious how well a charcoal grill perfoms.



I have no idea how hot the grill was, other than very very HOT. The crust was great. Crispy on the bottom. I preheated the stone for only 10 minutes. Any longer and the crust would start to burn--the exact opposite of my 550 oven. I can never burn a crust in the oven.

I used a 22.5" Weber kettle OneTouch Gold. Great grill IMO. The charcoal was arranged around the outer edge/perimeter. There were no coals directly under the stone/pizza, and this is a critical element for baking pizzas on the grill. An 18" would require a much smaller stone & pizza.

I suppose you could do deep dish, but you'd use way, way less charcoal but the same technique. Heavy aluminum or cast iron pans are best of deep dish. I trust you've been to www.pizzamaking.com for details on preferred equipment.


----------



## dledmo (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks for the link, I put it in my favorites.  What pizza stone are you using?  I see the pizza peel, very nice.  I saw the recipe for the dough, how did you prepare it, i mean roll out or toss, and to what thickness?


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jan 13, 2007)

Holy  [smilie=dancing_cow.gif]  that looks great.  NOW I have to get my kettle out of the shed and crank it up.


----------



## Green Hornet (Jan 14, 2007)

That was a good link  
I have always loved UNO's pizza and tried the recipie they had. Me my wife and the kiddies enjoyed this pie. First time making one from scrach too.   Won't be the last one though.


----------



## CarolinaQue (Jan 16, 2007)

Now that's a pizza! How long did you cook the pie's for?

Tim


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 16, 2007)

That looks great GH.
I take you have 'shroom haters in your family too?


----------



## Green Hornet (Jan 17, 2007)

Bryan S said:
			
		

> Looks real good Green Hornet.  8)  Where did you get that deep dish pan? I've been looking for some but not finding a plain old steel one. Found aluminum and coated ones.  :?


There is a kitchen-aid store at the outlet mall in Vero Beach. It has the deep dish pan and a rack that sets in it for crispy thin crust. 
Worked well  
It was kinda funny how I saw this pizza post then that caught my eye while shopping with the wife. Love it when a plan comes together. :P


----------



## Green Hornet (Jan 17, 2007)

CarolinaQue said:
			
		

> Now that's a pizza! How long did you cook the pie's for?
> 
> Tim


Using there recipie it took about 35mins. at 475*


----------



## Green Hornet (Jan 17, 2007)

Puff said:
			
		

> That looks great GH.
> I take you have 'shroom haters in your family too?


Yup...they take the "Fun" outta Fungus!


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 17, 2007)

Green Hornet said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Alot of half 'shroomed pizzas at my house too :roll:


----------

